# OT - burning dormant/dead poison ivy



## chutes (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry for the OT question.  I was going to put this in the ash can, but it appears that no new topics can be posted there?

Anyway, I have tons of poison ivy around the perimeter of the yard.  I was going to go in there and cut that stuff back before the spring, while there are no leaves and the plants appear to be dead/dormant.  Does anyone know, if I burn that junk in my outdoor pit when it is leafless and the vines are dried (dead/dormant or whatever) is it safe to burn?  I know that if you burn the living plant it can cause issues, but not sure about burning it in winter (outside, of course).

Thanks-


----------



## Peter B. (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't know offhand... but it might be a good idea not to get downwind.

With some types of 'undesirable' plant and shrub species, cutting back when dormant has little or no impact on survival... and can - in effect - amount to a pruning... promoting new growth rather than inhibiting it.

I think application of RoundUp, Garlon or similar in late summer is best for eradication.

Others may dispute the above.

Peter B.

-----


----------



## chutes (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Peter.  I think your right re: cutting back.  I should have said "rip up by its roots."  Then I plan to keep the area clean to prevent new plants in that area.  I can always bring them to the brush dump in town, but much easier to toss them into a roaring fire if that was safe.


----------



## Wet Paws (Feb 22, 2009)

I would not recommend burning Poison Ivy at any time of the year. Just way too much of a potential health risk. Why chance it?


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 22, 2009)

I would not recommend burning it.
Anyone within the path of the air born burnt bi-products that is susceptible to poison Ivy will not be very pleased with you.
Not good to get it in your lungs either. Just pull it in the woods, or bag & dispose.


----------



## Wet Paws (Feb 22, 2009)

The first two links I searched / read are enough to say no way and to be extremely careful with whatever you do. 

http://poison-ivy.org/html/faq.htm

http://www.poison-ivy.org/html/climbs1.htm


----------



## chutes (Feb 22, 2009)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Just pull it in the woods, or bag & dispose.



Yeah, that's what I'll do.  Sorry to take people off topic here.  Thanks for the responses though.  I'll bag it.

So - I'm not wrong that Ash Can is not available for new topics, right?  Perhaps I missed an announcement earlier.  Didn't mean to post my gardening question here in the Hearth Room.

Back to our regularly scheduled discussions...


----------



## chutes (Feb 22, 2009)

Wet Paws said:
			
		

> The first two links I searched / read are enough to say no way and to be extremely careful with whatever you do.
> 
> http://poison-ivy.org/html/faq.htm
> 
> http://www.poison-ivy.org/html/climbs1.htm



Thanks for the links.  One read: "When you cut down a tree for firewood you can get a good case of poison ivy from the vine stuck to the tree - even in winter."

Guess I should not only avoid burning it, but my expectation that I could touch the stuff with my bare skin when dead/dormant is out the window as well.  Thanks...


----------



## Chief Ryan (Feb 22, 2009)

Poison Ivy can be poisonous up to five years after being cut down.

I was cutting a mountain bike trail a few years ago and got covered in it. Didn't see a leaf. After going to the doctor because i didn't know what it was (first time) that's what he told me. Now it seems i'm a lot my susceptible to it. I thought for the longest time a immune to it. I've been in the woods a lot in me life and that was the first time.

A far as burning it, i wouldn't if i were you. The oils become airborne and someone can breath it in. Then you have a serious problem.


----------



## woodburn (Feb 22, 2009)

Definitely not safe at all.  Don't do it!  You will be putting you and your neighbors in danger.


----------



## LeonMSPT (Feb 22, 2009)

It's an allergen, so you need a few exposures to it in order for your body to even know it's supposed to respond. That's why some people seem to be "immune" to it, as they do not respond when exposed. 

I used to get it so badly, I thought I might actually die and if it had been longer lasting I might have done myself in. My doctor gave me a series of shots, no more. A couple years ago, camped in a field that had been freshly mowed...  got it on my hands. Went to doctor, prednisone and best wishes. "The FDA says the shots don't work, so we're not allowed to give them anymore. And you got it again, so they don't work." 

Yeah, but it's been over 20 years since I had it...  dingbats. 

Do NOT ever burn the nasty stuff. My understanding is that a salt water slurry sprayed in it will kill it. Several commercial weed killers also will do it in. Get it on you, and you might get nothing, or be very sick or anything in between. 




			
				Chief Ryan said:
			
		

> Poison Ivy can be poisonous up to five years after being cut down.
> 
> I was cutting a mountain bike trail a few years ago and got covered in it. Didn't see a leaf. After going to the doctor because i didn't know what it was (first time) that's what he told me. Now it seems i'm a lot my susceptible to it. I thought for the longest time a immune to it. I've been in the woods a lot in me life and that was the first time.
> 
> A far as burning it, i wouldn't if i were you. The oils become airborne and someone can breath it in. Then you have a serious problem.


----------



## chutes (Feb 22, 2009)

woodburn said:
			
		

> Definitely not safe at all.  Don't do it!  You will be putting you and your neighbors in danger.



Right.  That seems to be the consensus, and, as I already stated above, I'm going to bag it as Hogwildz suggested.  Thanks for the feedback to all.

Cold and rainy day here in CT.  Perfect day for a fire, and here I sit, completely out of seasoned wood.  Bummer....


----------



## LeonMSPT (Feb 22, 2009)

With my history, I give it a WIDE margin.  Best advice I can give is invest in some good gloves, wear a long sleeved shirt, long pants, and do NOT wipe sweat from your brow while working. As fast as you can after you work in it, get in the shower and wash with a good soap thoroughly and completely, twice. Throw the clothes into a washer separate from everything else, and run it through twice. Toss the gloves, wash the tools...  Nasty frigging stuff...  I'd kill it with weed killer, and stay on it every month or so until it was gone. It'll sprout again from the roots and it takes multiple applications of anything used to take it out completely. 

Good luck. 



			
				chutes said:
			
		

> woodburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chutes (Feb 22, 2009)

LeonMSPT said:
			
		

> With my history, I give it a WIDE margin.  Best advice I can give is invest in some good gloves, wear a long sleeved shirt, long pants, and do NOT wipe sweat from your brow while working. As fast as you can after you work in it, get in the shower and wash with a good soap thoroughly and completely, twice. Throw the clothes into a washer separate from everything else, and run it through twice. Toss the gloves, wash the tools...  Nasty frigging stuff...  I'd kill it with weed killer, and stay on it every month or so until it was gone. It'll sprout again from the roots and it takes multiple applications of anything used to take it out completely.
> 
> Good luck.



Lots of good advice here.  Thanks.


----------



## LeonMSPT (Feb 22, 2009)

Note too:

With any "allergen" it takes sometimes one to a dozen "exposures" before your immune system figures out that it's supposed to do something when it sees it. Sometimes, depending on the degree of exposure and reactivity of the immune system, that reaction can be "pronounced". 

I don't know if there are any pictures of my hands left hanging around at my folk's house...  picture fingers about twice their normal size with watery blisters, bleeding, and a rash over about 90% of the body. I have had gout...  and while it hurts, I'd not trade it for a good case of poison ivy. I can take medicine, drink some cherry juice, and the gout goes away. There is no misery like the misery of a "global" case of poison ivy. Used to be a firefighter, and brush fires were the worst. Sweating, working for hours in the woods in the smoke...  no way to not get it. Inhaling the smoke could kill someone with a sensitivity to it. 



			
				chutes said:
			
		

> LeonMSPT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonprophet (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm an Anthropologist and I have Archeologist friends who have broken out in a rash after handling poison oak/ivy that had been dead and buried for over 750 years..........so no, I would NOT recommend burning it......


NP


----------



## Crash11 (Feb 23, 2009)

Another vote for not burning it.  Also, wear gloves while you're pulling it out.  Then when you're done, strip down and wash all your clothes and take a shower immediately.  The oils will still get you even in winter.


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 23, 2009)

When I think I have been exposed, I throw the clothes, including the gloves and coat in the washer, then shower from head to toe with dawn dish washing soap.  It might be a old wives tale, but .... It's the oil that gets on you and zaps you, and dawn strips oil.  Skin is dry, hair is dry, but I don't have a reaction to the poison ivy.  
I also spray with a poison ivy killer every vine I see that I think is poison ivy.  Then deal with them in the winter fully covered.
Only got it once last year, I think I got some on a glove while working in the horse pasture, didn't know I did it.  Later while wearing those unwashed gloves, I rubbed my arms and face.  
Next step - Ivy Dry spray, seems to keep it at bay, or if not, move on to the Doctor visit.


----------



## ashpanannie (Feb 23, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> I'm an Anthropologist and I have Archeologist friends who have broken out in a rash after handling poison oak/ivy that had been dead and buried for over 750 years..........so no, I would NOT recommend burning it......
> 
> 
> NP



*That* sent a cold chill down my spine  Yikes!  I hate that stuff and my only protection is to know exactly what it looks like in all possible stages of growth and vine.  Some of my worst break outs have happened from simply petting an animal that's just run through a patch.  Vile, absolutely useless plant.  I'd rather be nipped by a copperhead than to breathe smoke rolling off of dried, burning poison ivy, by the way.  At least a copperhead bite is not usually too harmful to a healthy adult.  That smoke could actually swell airways/lungs closed and kill those highly allergic.


----------



## crazy_dan (Feb 23, 2009)

the worst case of Poison Ivy I ever had was from somebody with the same idea you had. I found out that I am/was Highly allergic I got to spend me a couple days in the hospital with tube down my throught to keep it open. It really sucked to say the least.


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Feb 23, 2009)

Ripping it out by the roots doesn't work either, there's always a bit left, and that stuff sprouts from roots and stumps like crazy.

Roundup is the way to go and I would say is far less environmentally damaging than burning the vines.  Just make sure you spray on an absolutely windless day.   For tall vines, cut the vine near ground level, then paint or spray directly on the exposed stump.

After a year of exposure to weather, the dead vines will be much less hazardous to handle.  You still don't want to burn 'em, but you can (in my experience) cut 'em up and either leave them on the ground to rot, or haul 'em away to a landfill.

Eddy


----------



## hydrology_joe (Feb 23, 2009)

As someone who has severe allergic reactions to poison ivy, usually requiring steroid treatments, do NOT burn it.  I have had reactions in the past when I know I was nowhere near the poison ivy, but someone was burning brush in the area.  If you do get into it, be sure to wear clothing with good coverage and when done, take it directly to the laundry for immediate washing or you may spread the oils to other items in the house.  I found a good scrubbing with Fels Naptha (laundry soap)  works best if you are exposed.  Just be careful as Fels Naptha contains Stoddard Solvent which is an irritant.


----------



## rustynut (Feb 24, 2009)

had a tree in the yard that would brush my head with the leaves when mowing the grass...........

couldnt figure out why my head would be itching ???

sumac tree !


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 24, 2009)

I would advise a tyvek disposable jumpsuit over your oldest work clothes when removing poison ivy or poison oak (we don't have poison ivy 'round here, but we do have poison oak). Also cotton or knit inner gloves w/ heavy plastic outer gloves. When you're done for the day, wrap the tyvek jumpsuit in a plastic bag and put in garbage. Wash the work clothes (including inner gloves), in a separate load, with the hottest water you can - twice. Wash the outer gloves too. Use a new tyvek jumpsuit every day.

Nasty stuff. The PO doesn't grow near me (too urban), but I've encountered it hking, etc. and when I was younger and working outdoors in the hills. Only had one somewhat awful reaction, but don't want any more.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Nonprophet (Feb 24, 2009)

As someone who lives in a rural area and has had more than a few bad experiences with Poison Oak, I thought I'd share some interesting info that I've come across over the years......BTW, I can roll in Poison Ivy and it doesn't bother me at all, but Poison Oak get's me bad......

Some Poison Oak/Ivy Facts:

1. The Urushiol oil in poison oak and ivy (that which gives you the rash) is extremely potent and can be delivered to your skin from contact with ANY part of the plant, leaves, vines, flowers, dead, alive, etc.
2. Urushiol oil is VERY potent--2 micrograms of urushiol oil is enough to give someone who is sensitive to it a bad rash--for comparison one grain of table salt is about 60 micrograms......in theory the amount of urushiol oil equal to the size of one grain of table salt would give 30 sensitive people a skin rash, and the amount of urushiol oil that would fit on the head of a pin is enough to give 500 people a rash........
3. Contrary to popular belief, the rash does NOT spread from the weeping/feline skin blisters...the rash is ONLY caused by the oil itself contacting the skin.  Many people go to great lengths to bandage and cover their rash in the false belief that the fluids from the rash will get on their sheets, clothes, etc and spread the infection--this is NOT TRUE.  While it's true that the affected area can get larger over a few days, the fact is that the urushiol oil had already been absorbed into the skin, and it just took a few days for it to manifest itself in a larger area.  I used to spend a lot of time and money trying to keep the rash protected so it wouldn't "spread," now I know the facts!
4. Ethyl alcohol (NOT Isopropyl!) is the cheapest and most effective way to remove the oil from your skin immediately after exposure.  After 30 mins to an hour the oil has already been absorbed into the skin, then your best bet is Technu.
5. Technu is probably the best product out there to clean the urushiol oil from your skin after a few hours have elapsed since exposure..  Interestingly enough, it was originally designed in the 50's to clean nuclear contamination from soldier's skin, it wasn't until the 80's that it's ability to break down urushiol oil was discovered--completely by accident.  As someone else mentioned, Fels Naptha soap is also very effective for some people.
6. One of the best secrets for minimizing the itching and healing faster is to take VERY hot (as hot as you can stand it!) showers.  The heat of the water releases the oil from the skin faster, and this reduces the amount of histamine that your skin releases (what makes it itch....).  If you've got a bad exposure, frequent very hot showers are your best friend.....it can stop the itching for several hours at a time!
7. Many people get urushiol oil from their pets as the oil easily bonds to clothing and fur.....if you're in an area with lots of poison ivy/oak and you have pets, keep a bottle of Ethyl alcohol around (about $1 from the drugstore) and wash your hands with it right after playing with your pets......

Hope maybe this info will help someone--I've learned all these lessons the hard way


NP


----------

